#  Ernährung >   Trinknahrung gegen Mangelernährung?? >

## Wickie

Hallo, ich bräuchte einmal eure Meinung. Und zwar geht es um meinen Opa, der mittlerweile stolze 84 Jahre ist. Früher war er echt topfit und ist bis er 75 war sogar noch jedes Jahr mit meinen Eltern und mir in den Skiurlaub gefahren. Auch sonst konnte er nicht drinnen sitzen, musste sich immer bewegen (radfahren, wandern). 
Allerdings baut er seit 2-3 Jahren ziemlich stark ab. In dem Alter ist das ja auch irgendwie normal, aber meine Mum macht sich langsam schon große Sorgen, weil er immer weniger isst. Auch das ist ja irgendwie normal, aber er sieht halt schon sehr eingefallen aus, vor allem im Gesicht. 
Letzte Woche ist er dann auch beim Arzt gewesen und der hat gemeint, dass wir das schon auch ernst nehmen müssen, weil man im Alter leicht eine Mangelernährung bekommen kann. Er müsste einfach mehr essen und auch mehr Vitamine und Nährstoffe zu sich nehmen. Ich hab dann mal geschaut, was man da noch machen kann und bin auf Trinknahrung gestoßen. Kennt ihr jemanden, der Trinknahrung nimmt und wisst ihr, wie genau das wirkt? Reicht es dann nur die Trinknahrung einzunehmen oder soll man trotzdem weiter so viel wie möglich essen?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Wickie,
es gibt verschiedene Angebote an Trinknahrung. Zuerst muss geklärt werden, um welche Mangelerscheinung es sich handelt. Fehlt es an Eiweiß oder einfach an Kalorien? Das muss mit dem Arzt geklärt werden. Grundsätzlich ist gegen Trinknahrung nichts einzuwenden. Sie wird zusätzlich gereicht, der Patient kann trotzdem ganz normal essen. Mit Trinknahrung alleine wird der Bedarf nicht gedeckt. 
Allerdings - ich weiß das hört sich unsensibel und böse an - im hohen Alter essen die Menschen einfach weniger. Es ist, als wollte der Körper sich nicht auch noch mit Nahrung und Verdauung beschäftigen. Deshalb kann es sein, wenn ihr Trinknahrung anbietet, dass dann der Großvater gar nichts mehr isst. 
LG gisie

----------


## Wickie

Das ist eben genau das Problem. Diese Trinknahrung sättigt wahrscheinlich auch, nehme ich mal an und dann wird er halt so nichts mehr essen wollen. Und wenn die Trinknahrung alleine nicht ausreicht, wäre es vielleicht doch besser darauf zu verzichten, oder?

----------


## gisie63

Ich würde das so sehen!
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja die Nahrung etwas kalorienreichen kochen. Sahne zugießen, jeden Tag ein kleines Stück Fleisch anbieten, Nachtisch reichen etc.
gisie

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht hat Großvater ja auch noch andere Beschwerden, die ihn am Essenkönnen hindert? Meine Mutter ist jahrelang mit Astronautenkost ernährt worden, weil sie einfach normales Essen nicht schlucken konnte. Trotzdem wurde natürlich immer wieder versucht, ihr zwischendurch etwas anzubieten, von dem man wusste, dass sie es früher gerne mochte.
Soweit meine Mutter überhaupt etwas gerne mochte. Sie war immer ein sehr schwacher Esser. Und natürlich war sie Haut und Knochen in ihren letzten Jahren. Aber sie war im Kopf hell und klar bis ganz knapp vor ihrem Tod. Und sie ist 92 geworden. 
Soweit ich weiß, haben ihr meine Schwestern die Trinknahrung mit irgendwelchen wohlschmeckenden Säften angerührt. 
Wenn Ihr Großvater geistig auf der Höhe ist und sich weiterhin interessiert am (Familien-) Leben beteiligt, würde ich mir jetzt noch keine großen Sorgen machen. Ich würde ihn auch nicht mit Essen traktieren. Vielmehr würde ich versuchen, dabei zu helfen, sein Leben froh zu machen.
Ich denke, ich weiß schon, wovon ich rede.
Herzlichst Barbara

----------

